# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چگونه می توان بر روی لپ تاپ lenovo ویندوز نصب کرد

## bitcob589

با سلام
چگونه می توان بر روی لپ تاپ lenovo مدل g500 ویندوز 7 نصب کرد

----------


## Mahdi.Delphi

نصب ویندوز سون روی این لپ تاپ نکته خاصی نداره و تفاوتی با نصب روی PC نداره. فقط برخی از درایورها توی ویندوز سون کار نمی کنند یا به سختی نصب می شوند چون درایورهاش برای ویندوز 8 عرضه شده اند.

----------


## bitcob589

> نصب ویندوز سون روی این لپ تاپ نکته خاصی نداره و تفاوتی با نصب روی PC نداره. فقط برخی از درایورها توی ویندوز سون کار نمی کنند یا به سختی نصب می شوند چون درایورهاش برای ویندوز 8 عرضه شده اند.


روی PC برای دسترسی به setting بر روی دکمه del فشار داده می شود به تنظیمات دسترسی پیدا می کنیم اما در لپ تاپ زمانی که بر روی دکمه del فشار داده می شود هیچ گونه دسترسی به تنظیمات setting امکان پذیر نمی باشد

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
f2 یا f12 رو بزن
شاید لازم باشه fn رو هم همزمان نگه داری!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کنار سمت چپ لپ تاپ نزدیک مونیتور یک دکمه ریز هست. لپ تاپ رو خاموش کن، بعد با نگه داشتن اون دکمه روشنش کن. اون وقت از روی DVD نصب ویندوز (اگه تو درایو باشه) بوت میشه.

----------


## bitcob589

> . اون وقت از روی DVD نصب ویندوز (اگه تو درایو باشه) بوت میشه.


لپ تاپ سی دی ویندوز بوت نمی کند
چگونه در زمانی که سی دی ویندوز در لپ تاپ است سی دی ویندوز را بوت کنیم

----------


## SlowCode

> لپ تاپ سی دی ویندوز بوت نمی کند
> چگونه در زمانی که سی دی ویندوز در لپ تاپ است سی دی ویندوز را بوت کنیم


باید اولیوت Device ها رو تو CMOS مشخص کنی.
وقتی سیستم روشن میشه Del رو بزن تا بره تو صفحه آبی بعد First Device رو پیدا کن و روی CD-ROM تنظیم کن.

----------


## mohsen.jafari

سلام 
من یک لب تاپ lenovo  خریدم و روش ویندوز 8.1 نصبه 

ولی من میخوام ویندوز 7 رو داشته باشم و نصبش کنم 

ولی نمیشه نصبش کنم 

لطفا روش کامل نصب ویندوزو از بوت کردن تا اخر بهم توضیح بدید

ارادتمند شما ：
محسن

----------


## !Hidden Hacker

اول کار بگم که شما یه تاپیک دو ساله رو کشیدین بالا و این کار درستی نیست تو این انجمن*
و شما باید تاپیکی جدید ایجاد میکردین

*به هر حال من پاسختون رو میدم


همونطور که میبینین بالا آقای کرامتی گفتن:



**1**



(حالا شاید این دکمه این شکلی نباشه ولی همون اطرفه)


*
*2**



(برین روی Boot Menu)



*
*3*

*


*یا این شکلیه یا*

*
*4*
*



بعد که بوت از روی سی دی رام رو انتخاب کردین *F10* رو برای *Save* تغییرات انتخاب کنین و در پنجره باز شده با کلید ها جهت دار *YES* رو انتخاب کنین و سیستم خودش ریستارت میشه و از روی سی دی بوت رو انجام میده
اگه هم بوت نشد سی دیتون مشکل داره ، سی دی دیگه ای امتحان کنین

اگه هم باز نشد بوت بشه پس سی دی رامتون چشمش خرابه.که البته نباید محصول نو اینجوری باشه چون تست شده باید باشه
اگه از رو سی دی نتونستین بوت کنین با یه سیستم دیگه رو فلش کپی کنین سی دی ویندوز رو و از رو فلش بوت کنین طبق منوی بالا

----------

